# Newest TLR addition



## dxqcanada (Dec 22, 2011)

Yashica-Mat (Yashinon)
We are upgrading from the Yashica-A (Yashikor) ... as the viewing lens is brighter (f/2.8) and taking lens is higher IQ.

I have a Yashica 635 on the way ... though it is in many pieces ... I will have to rebuild it, better, stronger, faster.

I am still looking for a cheap Yashica-12 or 24 so we both have one for shooting 120 Infrared.


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 23, 2011)

Ok, just got the Yashica 635 ... looks like I am going to use it for parts. The mirror is missing and there is fungus on the two of the elements on the taking lens.
The Yashicaflex case is probably worth the $10.00 I paid.


----------

